# Looking for Biological Opinions that involve the Desert Tortoise



## DesertMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have or know where a relativley consise collection of Desert Tortoise biological opinions are? I'm specifically looking for ones that are involved in Utah and are from the Utah FWS office. I've found quite a few from AZ, and a select few from CA and NV. If anyone has an idea on where I can get these, that would be great.

Ideally, I am trying to find EVERY opinion. But I know that is a stretch.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Desert Man:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know your name? And I assume you're in Utah?


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, biological opinions of what? We have lots of Gopherus agassizii keepers here on the forum, and I'm sure they have lots of opinions about them. Specifically, what info are you looking for? We have at least one biologist who is a member here and specifically studies the CDT. Can't remember his user name. He doesn't post often.

Anyone else remember his username?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2011)

Chelonologist, Tom...but I think "opinions" is another word for papers written on the subject.


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. Never heard it phrased that way...


----------



## ascott (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum  The Do you host a Desert Tortoise ? There use to be a really detailed packet that you can download on the Utah wildlife site....

http://wildlife.utah. gov/dwr/ 

You will fi.d at the bottom of the page to Adopt a desert tortoise....

There are like 40+ pages.....I don't know exactly what your end goal is....maybe let us know a bit more specifically what you are looking for....


----------



## jackrat (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertMan (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome! Emysemys is correct. A biological opinion is a paper released by the Fish and Wildlife Service for proposed construction projects that involve theartened and endangered animals. I'm trying to collect ALL of them involving the Desert Tortoise, but I'm sure most are not online and most likely nothing before the year 2000 since they are all hard copyed. If anyone has access to these, that would be very helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 31, 2011)

DesertMan I've got a collection of a couple hundred BOs that have been issued by the Fish and Wildlife Service, but they're primarily for California, Nevada, and Arizona. I have most in pdf format. Your best bet is to contact the regional FWS office that serves the Utah area and ask for copies. Best of luck!


----------



## Angi (Oct 31, 2011)

Desert Man you have me so curious about why you are collecting these. It sounds like an exciting project. If it is not a secret can you tell us about it on a new thread?


----------



## Lulu (Oct 31, 2011)

I've just started volunteering at a nature center located on a Refuge. The FWS office is located on the same property, but it's CA. They have a great relationship with the nature center, so I can probably get documents from them. Don't know about Utah though.


----------



## EKLC (Nov 3, 2011)

I think since their distribution is limited to only the south west corner of Utah, they may only have opinions issued from the nevada office


----------

